# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Anthony Bourdain

## Theresa

I'm watching a rerun of Anthony Bourdain in the Grenadines.  Has anyone else seen it?

One day I hope to get there.  Happy Island looks like a must-see!

----------


## Rosemary

Grenada is special. Approaching by sail, we have have always smelled cinnamon before seeing land. Anthony in Grenada is worth watching.  He nearly ran me over a few years ago in St Maarten while he was driving a motorcycle on the Dutch side. Nobodys fault. I was walking to find Christmas lights for our boat.

----------


## Rosemary

And Bequia is precious.

----------


## MIke R

been to Grenada a few times..loved it loved it loved it...friendliest people in the Caribbean bar none....been to Bequia once..the woman how cuts my hair in Ptown has a house there.....loved it..would love to go back

----------

